# how you doing??



## whitetailfreak (Mar 25, 2008)

how has everyones opener faired so far? mine was excellent! we found a last minute field and had some doubts about it, but it turned out great! we haad 6 guys and we limited out in under an hour.. probably one of the better hunts ive ever been on(not counting the dakotas!!!) but lets have some stories and some pics!! good luck the rest of the season!!


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I've been having a hard time finding good fields right now. I will see one field with one bird in it then two miles down the road another field with two in it, so it's been tough for me at least finding good fields. Did however find one last weekend and we did well on it the first day then came out again and no birds even bothered leaving the roost. I'm heading out tomorrow and we'll see what happens.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

VERY rusty shooting!! only got one but had a blast! got rained out at night, look at the sky in the picture.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Still a stupid picture with the muzzles of 2 guns pointing at you. Lots of people are killed each year by unloaded guns.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

nothing this morning either...geese didnt seem to want to decoy today


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

So far it has absolutely sucked. Haven't been out once yet. First there were no birds and few fields open. Now that the fields have been harvested and there are a few birds moving around, it's either raining or has rained for the prior several days, and the fields are too wet to get into. Want to screw up permission fast, go tear up a neighbor's field four wheeling in to hunt geese...

Yesterday was a prime example. It had rained the better part of the prior three days. It had stopped about noon the day before, so I went out to check fields yesterday about 3:00PM. It was looking OK for this morning, then about 5:00PM a series of thunderstorms bordering on severe roll through and dump an inch or better no time flat.

This morning, I would have a hard time getting out on the gravel road to the blacktop county road, let alone into a field.

All I can do is hope it doesn't rain today and shoot for tomorrow morning...


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Finnally got out today for the first time. Did alright. Was out by myself and got 3.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

We've had a very tough season here so far, only have watched 45 die so far, not a good season at all yet. A lot of hunters who shoot the same fields over and over, skyblasting a lot too. :eyeroll: When will people stop being lazy and unethical hunters?

Funny, 2 days before the season I projected 200 birds for our early season between the two groups I hunt with, now I'd be happy with 100. And no, I'm not boasting, just stating the facts.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

got two more last night. got kicked out of our first field by a farmer hauling ****. that ticked me off, but had enough time to move to a new field and get a couple.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

most of the geese around here have been staying in town since the season opened. i did get a couple flocks to come in the last couple days and shot 3 yesterday and today. won't be able to get out again until friday, and i hope they move out of the city and around where im hunting by then. fortunately there's corn going down around me now  so they should be moving this way.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Those dam farmers!!


----------



## nate the goose aholic (Oct 11, 2007)

its been great for me here in MN shot 18 the first moring with 4 guys and then 8 the second morning 2 guys and two that night 2 guys and three this morning 3 guys sorry for the confusion leo


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

whats the limit? 18


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

We've been doing good. We started last monday in wisconsin and killed our 30 for 6 guys. Then on MN opener we killed 15 for 3 guys then sunday we had 14 for 3 guys... the finger gets pointed at me for that missing bird, the worst part is it was caught on film.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> We've been doing good. We started last monday in wisconsin and killed our 30 for 6 guys. Then on MN opener we killed 15 for 3 guys then sunday we had 14 for 3 guys... the finger gets pointed at me for that missing bird, the worst part is it was caught on film.


No bands came out of the money band field?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

nate the goose aholic said:


> its been great for me here in MN shot 18 the first moring with 4 guys and then 8 the second morning 2 guys and two that night 2 guys and three this morning 3 guys sorry for the confusion leo


haha I figured it was more than just you. :lol: :beer:


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

waterfowladdict said:


> the worst part is it was caught on film.


Don't worry... no one will watch it anyways.


----------

